# arms and composition



## sixesandsevens (Jan 14, 2008)

in my limited ability I can create interesting rhythm and contour with waists and legs, but arms  no....   : (

it's either hand on the hip or arm pointlessly kind of floating there in limbo that don't really accentuate the rest of the drawing or anything and more commonly just look weird and disrupt any kind of flow of the pose.

I don't really like drawing clothes or stuff so I don't draw stuff holding objects so I can't play it off with that :

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 14, 2008)

Well you just have to start drawing the figure as to what you see out there or get books on figure drawing. You have to observe what people do with their arms naturally or yes, when doing it from imagination it looks wretched if yo don't learn to capture that information.

What do people do with their hands? Eat, sit on them, twiddle their thumbs? "Gesticulate?"
just keep observing and scribble down that info so it stays in your brain, then you'll later recollect what arms do from your mind.


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 15, 2008)

nyuuuuuuuuuuuh ok I will try that.

I hate reference for fear of becoming a reference junkie.


ty sir


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 15, 2008)

Trying to copy line for line without understanding the form is being a reference junkie. Most people still use reference in order to get things to look believable.

Also, not a sir


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 15, 2008)

my apologies!


----------

